# Possible problem?



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got blocked trying to get on the forum....then I got on ok....is there something that has maybe slipped in the back door??


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2010)

No alert here.Accessing without any problem...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 9, 2010)

Same here………………..fingers crossed


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep I'm all good.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 9, 2010)

I will look into this. Thanks for the notice. I have seen no problems on my end.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2010)

I am having no problems. I am actually using my computer at work to access the site right now, and it has very tight security. So I think everything is fine.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Good to hear.
I didn't get any alerts and Kaspersky tends to go ballistic at the slightest thing.
I am still learning its quirks.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2010)

I logged in and out a few times without any trouble today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, I got the same problem today. Being that I am in I.T., I verified all my internet settings didn't change, cleaned up all the temporary internet files, cookies, browsing history, and cached files. I then ran two programs to make sure my pc is clean, Ccleaner and Malwarebytes (Full registered versions). Then got back in the forum and Malwarebytes had blocked it as a potentially harmful site.


Actually, everything looks weird on the board right now. You know when you post to a thread, it has the little icon that you have posted there before? None of those are showing up now. Also, this reply box wasn't at the bottom of the thread either. I had to click on the reply button. When I tried to click on the .jpg that was attached to the beginning of this thread, it said I wasn't logged in and didn't have permissions, but I am logged in. Weird.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 9, 2010)

Just tested everything, and it seems to be working now.

Malwarebytes still has it listed as a potential threat, but I'll clean that up on my end. Just wondering if it had something to do with one of the advertisements.....


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im on a government computer, and I have had no problems all day. Weird, will try it when I get home and see if I can get it to do anything there.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2010)

No problems here. Nothing noticed at all (but then nothing runs on Firefox without me letting it so I maybe just missing it).

Firefox + Adblock + NoScript + Anti Virus + Anti Spyware + Firewall = win (all it needs on top is Linux ).


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't encountered this problem, but I am having something unusual happen. When I normally access the site, I get the main page, with the 'Annouincements' and the boxes to login in, in the centre, which will show the avatar etc. Now, I get the forum pages, with the small log-in boxes at top right, and the note about 'If this is your first visit....register....'etc.
I the have to complete these, and ensure i click the 'Remember Me' box, otherwise I lose connection after aroiund 15 minutes.
Not a major problem, but irritating and unusual.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm, so that's what that switch does.......


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I haven't encountered this problem, but I am having something unusual happen. When I normally access the site, I get the main page, with the 'Annouincements' and the boxes to login in, in the centre, which will show the avatar etc. Now, I get the forum pages, with the small log-in boxes at top right, and the note about 'If this is your first visit....register....'etc.
> I the have to complete these, and ensure i click the 'Remember Me' box, otherwise I lose connection after aroiund 15 minutes.
> Not a major problem, but irritating and unusual.



Homepage portal is not longer directed to by the main link to try and get more hits to the forums as many hits were not going through to them with the portal set up (at least that is why I think the change was done).


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah Ha! Thanks Hugh - long as I know , that's fine.


----------

